# Orbea MX 24 Team / Team Disc, Islabikes Beinn 26 oder...?



## lh20 (14. April 2020)

Hallo Forum, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach Informationen zu einem "leichten" Kinderrad für meine Tochter hier gelandet. Nachdem ich mich durch die Threads gelesen habe bin ich auf der einen Seite etwas schlauer... die ein oder andere Frage habe ich aber noch. Aber erstmal zu den Fakten.

01. Innenbeinlänge?
       62 cm (hat lange Beine für ihre Größe)
02. Größe?
      129 cm
03. Alter?
      7,5 Jahre
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon?
      Sie kann schon gut fahren!.
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben?
      500 - 600 €
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben?
      Ja
07. Willst Du selber schrauben?
      Wenn es nicht zu viel wird!
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann?
      Nein, zumindest sind keine Teile für ein Kinderrad vorhanden.
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden?
      70 % Asphalt, 20 % Schotter (Feldwege), 10 % Wald (aber keine Trails etc.)
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? 
      Wir wohnen direkt am Wiehengebirge, es liegt daher auf der Hand das wir auch mal durch den Wald fahren. Da aber überwiegend die Schotterstrecken, ganz selten wenn es nicht anders geht auch querfeldein... aber das ist die Ausnahme. Bei uns ist es schon hügelig und teils recht steil, daher wäre eine passende Übersetzung nicht verkehrt.


So viel zu den Fakten. Ich habe jetzt schon ein wenig geschaut und bin aktuell bei dem Orbea MX 24 Team (9,96 kg) hängengeblieben. Für mich ein guter Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Preis, wobei  ich dazu sagen muss, dass noch ein Beleuchtungsset an das Fahrrad kommt, ebenso wie ein Flaschenhalter und ein Tacho ran muss. Steckschutzbleche kommen optional ran, aber die letzen wurden auch nur selten angesteckt. Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings ob das Upgrade auf das Orbea MX 24 Team Disc (11,29 kg) Sinn macht, die zusätzlichen 1,33 kg sind ja nicht ohne!

Und dann bleibt natürlich offen ob das Islabikes Beinn 26 (8,8 kg) nicht eine sinnvolle Alternative ist, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die Übersetzung für unsere Gegend ausreichend ist. Und ob ein 26 Zoll Rad so viel besser ist...   

Oder wäre das KUbikes 24L MTB (8,68 kg)/ KUbikes 24L MTB Disc (8,97 kg) besser? Denke dann eher an das Disc, 300g mehr aufgrund der Bremse ist vertretbar. Allerdings gefällt mir der Rahmen am besten bei dem Orbea, und die Farben von den KUbikes gefällt meiner Tochter noch nicht so recht... 

Das einzige Problem was wir haben ist die Vor-Ort-Besichtigung und Probefahrt. Als nächster Anlaufpunkt wäre für uns Osnabrück/Münster, aber da muss ich erstmal die Händler abtelefonieren ob die entsprechenden Bikes überhaupt im Laden vorhanden sind!

In diesem Sinne erstmal... vielen Dank vorab für eure Rückmeldungen.

LG
Stefan


----------



## zaskarle96 (14. April 2020)

Also ich habe ein Team 20 für meinen Sohn und ein 24 grad für den Nachbarn gekauft. Beim 24er sind sehr gute 1000 Gramm abspeckbar durch Ersatz der Bremsen, Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel und Kurbe.

Die original Bremse ist echt unterirdisch. Aber ein Wechsel auf Avid 5.0 mit Deore Bremsen kostet nicht viel und lohnt sehr!

Ach ja die nicht disc Version. Ich persönlich finde das Felgenbremsen für ein Kind völlig ausreichen.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lh20 (14. April 2020)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich jetzt 430€  zzgl. Umbaukosten für das MX Team ausgeben soll, oder das Geld direkt in ein „leichteres“ Rad investieren sollte?


----------



## zaskarle96 (14. April 2020)

Das Bike ist finde ich sehr gut gemacht. Man kann auch kaufen und dann nach und nach verbessern. Die China Carbon Sachen sind zum Beispiel günstig und schön leicht.......


----------



## lh20 (14. April 2020)

Okay... hab das Bike bestellt! 

Jetzt muss ich mir noch ein paar Leichtbauteile zusammen suchen!

Aber das mit der Bremse habe ich noch nicht verstanden, was benötige ich da für den Umbau?


----------



## wombel74 (14. April 2020)

Gemeint sind wohl die für Kids sehr guten Avid FR5 Bremshebel samt Deore V-Brakes


----------



## lh20 (15. April 2020)

Ahh, alles klar... da kann ich was mit anfangen! Danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## zaskarle96 (15. April 2020)

Die Hebel gibt es grad bei Bike Components für 19,90 das paar und die Bremsen als Set für 31,99 in schwarz. 

Finde ich eine Top Combo für kleines Geld!


----------



## lh20 (19. April 2020)

Top! Danke für die Info - und sorry für die späte Rückmeldung! 

Habe jetzt ein paar Teile bestellt, unter anderem auch die Bremse... bin gespannt wie groß der Vorteil im Vergleich zur original verbauten Bremse ist!


----------



## lh20 (22. April 2020)

Ich habe noch mal eine Frage zur Kurbel. Kann ich eine kürzere Kurbel montieren ohne das Kettenblatt etc. zu tauschen? Wenn ja, was könnt ihr da empfehlen? Meine Tochter ist jetzt 129 cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 62 cm.

Sie soll aber preislich mehr als im Rahmen liegen!


----------

